# Motivation?



## Shimmer (Apr 28, 2006)

This is a girl I've talked to several times, she's SUPER sweet, but geeebus, looooook at her freaking body.
I don't particularly care to look that "hard" so to speak, I like my femininity, tyvm, but I do admire the dedication it takes for a woman to get to that level of bodyfat and cut. Women hang on to bodyfat harder than men, and so yeah. I give her props for the work she's done.

I have never thought to ask though, if she has kids or anything. Hmmm







clicky for probably not suitable for work...





Whoa.


----------

